

The eyes have it: An inside look at GazeHawk (YC S10) and eye tracking studies - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/08/17/the-eyes-have-it-gazehawk-introduces-low-cost-eye-tracking-studies-for-web-designers/

======
DenisM
This is great that someone is trying to commoditize the space of usability
testing.

I wonder, though, if target market exists? This is what article says they are
going after "give small Web publishers and e-retailers access insights into
the performance of their own websites that only bigger Web companies could
afford up to now". Do the small guys really want it, and are they able to
utilize this?

In cursory look I found that A/B testing - a technique that is easier to
implement, easier to interpret results, and more immediately impactful - is
scarcely used outside large shops and the few tech-savvy startups. If adoption
of A/B testing is as low as it seems, is there hope for eye-tracking?

Inquiring minds want to know.

~~~
timcederman
The market has already been proven by usertesting.com. Small to medium tech
companies are very interested in testing like this, particularly for SEM
pages.

Proper A/B testing, even with Google's Website Optimizer, can be pretty
daunting. Having a heat map (and in this case, one that is very simple to
generate) to see where people are looking allows you to understand the
performance of your page very easily.

~~~
userfeel
Only problem to usertesting is that it works with English sites only. At
<http://www.userfeel.com> we try to solve this.

